

Why we need yet another programming language - dshlos
http://bit.ly/xQVrYa

======
kls
To me I see everyone of those issues as a lack of technical diversity on the
side of management and other decision makers. If what a company needs is CRUD
and forms and their needs are no more than that, then there are existing
players in that market. Oracle and SAP being the examples, sure they are not
sexy but if all you need is off the shelf accounting or off the shelf
authentication these players provide those solutions. Further, management that
only know these tools some times commission custom development in these
systems, which turn into the monsters projects that we all hear about. Too
often we see people implement fully custom systems when a component based
system like SAP would do, and conversely we see people develop fully custom
systems in SAP. The right tool for the right job is appropriate, unfortunately
not many managers have the technical breath to make those tradeoffs and leave
the decision up to their development team. If said team is a custom software
development team then only have custom development knowledge to draw from.

